

Credit Card Debt Correlates with Small Business Failure - tc
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/running_small_business/archives/2009/08/does_credit_car.html

======
pg
Note that, once again, this is about small businesses generally, not startups.
These reports from the Kauffman Foundation ought to come with a warning label
attached.

~~~
DanHulton
"Startups that lean too much on credit cards are more likely to fail" is the
very first line of the article. It seems like they're speaking specifically
about startups.

~~~
pg
That is exactly the problem. They give the impression they're writing about
startups; they may even believe it themselves; but this data is based on a
random cross-section of new small businesses. They explicitly mention "coffee
shops" as an example.

